# Fog Lights Installed On 2018 Cruze LT Hatchback



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Fog lights kit bought at Amazon for around $93. I vinyl wrapped the chrome rings surrounding the holes.



















Top left: relay, fuse, ground wire, positive battery wire. Top right: Switch that also has a ground wire and a positive wire to be connected inside the cabin's fuse box. Front of the picture: Fog lights connectors.









I did the installation with the bumpers on. Removed the covers and "click" the fog lights in place.
The distance between the 2 fog lights was larger that the cable provided.









I cut the white and black wires leading to the right side plug and soldered them closer to the relay so that the plugs can reach the connectors in the back of the lights.








Getting the wire to the cabin was a challenge, however I found a small opening that connected the front quarter panel to the front door.








Once inside the cabin. below the light switch there is this compartment. found a ground spot for the black wire.








Then I ran the red wire and utilized that yellow fuse which belongs to the cigarette lighter.








In the bay area I connected to the power source red cable, and tested the circuits. It works!!!!


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

How did you connected the switch panel inside the cabin? i saw some on ebay for like 12$, they look lke OEM, question is how to connect them so it will work like OEM. (how do you turn your fog lights on/off)


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

AdamzCruze said:


> How did you connected the switch panel inside the cabin? i saw some on ebay for like 12$, they look lke OEM, question is how to connect them so it will work like OEM. (how do you turn your fog lights on/off)


The switch for the fog lights is a simple on/off button. It comes with adhesive tape so I placed it near the factory light switch, but it's totally independent from it. It must have key and ignition on for the fog lights to work. Has a positive red cable that I connected to the cigarette lighter fuse. and a negative black cable which I connected to car metal frame below the steering wheel. buy an "add a fuse" adapter if you want, I bought one of those for my dashcam and radar detector which I both hardwired.
I read that in order to work with factory switch, the car has to be brought to the dealer to program the fog lights into the car's computer in order to work. That's why I installed an independent set/kit. I didn't want to pay extra for labor since it was a project I wanted to do myself.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Belucci said:


> View attachment 283801
> 
> Fog lights kit bought at Amazon for around $93. I vinyl wrapped the chrome rings surrounding the holes.
> 
> ...


Hello, can you give me a more detailed description of how you passed the wire from the outside to the inside by the small hole near the door? I've looked around and an having a hard time finding a place to push a wire through. The only difference is I have a sedan. Hopefully it wont make a difference and I possibly missed something that you found. Thanks.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello Belucci,
My name is Ferdinand. I am new in the forum. I am wondering if you could give me more details how you run the wire inside the cabin. Temporary I tap my wire in my high beam.
i also create a video and uploaded in youtube






Thanks in advance!
Ferdinand


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Ferdinand said:


> Hello Belucci,
> My name is Ferdinand. I am new in the forum. I am wondering if you could give me more details how you run the wire inside the cabin. Temporary I tap my wire in my high beam.
> i also create a video and uploaded in youtube
> 
> ...


First of all, my fog lights don't use the factory switch.
The kit has a long white cable that I ran inside the left front quarter panel and connects to the drivers door and put a vinyl tape on it








If your kit came with it's own switch, then that switch is plugged to the end of this white cable that reaches the cabin








If the switch has LEDs then run red cable to fuse panel below radio and use the 20 amp cigarette lighter then ground the black cable here see picture below








if switch doesn't have leds the only run the red cable to fuse panel below the radio.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Belucci said:


> First of all, my fog lights don't use the factory switch.
> The kit has a long white cable that I ran inside the left front quarter panel and connects to the drivers door and put a vinyl tape on it
> View attachment 283944
> 
> ...


In the engine compartment have the red cable attached to red terminal see pic below








The black cable connected to see pic below to the left of photo there is a black cable bolted to frame of the car.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Belucci said:


> In the engine compartment have the red cable attached to red terminal see pic below
> View attachment 283948
> 
> The black cable connected to see pic below to the left of photo there is a black cable bolted to frame of the car.
> View attachment 283949


Look:


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 8, 2019)

Belucci said:


> First of all, my fog lights don't use the factory switch.
> The kit has a long white cable that I ran inside the left front quarter panel and connects to the drivers door and put a vinyl tape on it
> View attachment 283944
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you Belucci that helps alot?

Thanks,
Ferdinand


----------

